# Cuenca, Spain.



## Deleted user 48797 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi. Has anyone visited Cuenca and which route did you use please?  Looking at the map there appears to be only one main road in and out but has anyone used a different route and is it passable with a motorhome during the winter?
Thanks.


----------



## ian81 (Aug 31, 2017)

Visited in November 2013 and parked safely overnight at 40.07962 -2.13211. Walked up the steps to visit the old town.

As far as I recall it would be possible to get a MH up to the old town ...there are plenty of restaurants there (and so supply lorries!) Parking may be an issue there though. There may be a possibility at the far end of the town when you go through an arch. Suggest look on google streetview.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 31, 2017)

Lovely town... We were there 5 years ago.
I wouldn't be surprised to find a full aire there,now.
Go uphill,to the north of the old town.
Eventually you'll find a large carpark. There's water available and a helpful street sweeper, who fancies being a tourist guide.. If you have a little Spanish. He'll show you the Devil's Eyes.. Two caves which light up eerily, just before sunset.
There's a road train to take you up and down to the valley floor.
It's a resort town, a refuge from the hot Madrid summers, with interesting art exhibitions and wooden houses that hang over the cliff sides, like the back-ends of gallions.
Well worth a visit.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> .........It's a resort town, a refuge from the hot Madrid summers, with interesting art exhibitions and wooden houses that hang over the cliff sides, like the back-ends of gallions.
> Well worth a visit.



I just had to see that Paul!




Marvellous!


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 31, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I just had to see that Paul!
> 
> View attachment 57282
> 
> Marvellous!


Nice pic, Rob.
That looks like the museum of modern art.
Even a pleb like me, found it fascinating.
Just thinking about it makes our feet itchy.


----------



## John H (Aug 31, 2017)

ian81 said:


> Visited in November 2013 and parked safely overnight at 40.07962 -2.13211. Walked up the steps to visit the old town.
> 
> As far as I recall it would be possible to get a MH up to the old town ...there are plenty of restaurants there (and so supply lorries!) Parking may be an issue there though. There may be a possibility at the far end of the town when you go through an arch. Suggest look on google streetview.



It is possible to drive a motorhome up to the old town but, as you suggest, parking is a real problem. We drove up, took a photograph of the main square and drove down again! We later walked back up to the main town - which is well worth spending some time in.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 31, 2017)

We asked for motorhome parking,at the tourist info, " Do you want to pay?"
... " No "...
He then told us to drive under the arch and keep on going up, until we found the large car park on the RHS.
We stayed 4 very peaceful nights.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Hi. Has anyone visited Cuenca and which route did you use please?  *Looking at the map there appears to be only one main road in and out* but has anyone used a different route and is it passable with a motorhome during the winter?
> Thanks.



Many thanks for this valuable information.   However, I'm looking for prior knowledge about road access _*to*_ Cuenca from the Costas or the North coast - we're quite happy to walk everywhere once we get there.  
Many thanks.


----------



## ian81 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bigusdickus said:


> Many thanks for this valuable information.   However, I'm looking for prior knowledge about road access _*to*_ Cuenca from the Costas or the North coast - we're quite happy to walk everywhere once we get there.
> Many thanks.


...dont fully understand your concern. The lower or newer part of town is as acessible as anywhere in Spain from any direction. If you head to the co-ords we used you should have no problem. (unless the weather closes in but with climate change thats any ones guess!!)


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Lovely town... We were there 5 years ago.
> I wouldn't be surprised to find a full aire there,now.
> Go uphill,to the north of the old town.
> Eventually you'll find a large carpark. There's water available and a helpful street sweeper, who fancies being a tourist guide.. If you have a little Spanish. He'll show you the Devil's Eyes.. Two caves which light up eerily, just before sunset.
> There's a road train to take you up and down to the valley floor.



Is this the spot?

Google Maps


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 31, 2017)

I don't recall that large free parking being there, we were back at the parking Castillo.
Both look pretty reasonable,don't they..
Seems to be more developed, more bars and restaurants,too.

If that bus can get up there, it'll be fine for motorhomes.


----------



## alcam (Aug 31, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> I don't recall that large free parking being there, we were back at the parking Castillo.
> Both look pretty reasonable,don't they..
> Seems to be more developed, more bars and restaurants,too.
> 
> If that bus can get up there, it'll be fine for motorhomes.


Have stayed at carpark just across stream from theatre . Think it's expensive , but great location .
The little Street with several bars ( name escapes me) is great . Busy , buzzing area . At end of street is Ponderosa  , quite special


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Re-Boot*

It appears that I have confused you so I'll start again.  Has anyone driven to Cuenca from either the South, Valencia, or the East, Teruel, during the winter and if so what are the roads like?
Thanks.


----------



## ian81 (Sep 1, 2017)

We arrived on 21st November 2013 from Teruel on the main road and went east the next day on the motorway to Toledo. These are, as with so much of Spain, excellent roads that present no problems. In general we have found Spain pretty good at keeping their roads open but as with any country roads can be temporaily impassable in the event of climatic question.

Personally the question can be posed of any town in the central area of Spain where the elevation  is typically arround 1000m and the answer is the same. Before we got to Cuenca on that trip we were holed up for two days in Alcaniz because of snow.


----------

